# Females horny when high...



## fukdapolice (Jul 11, 2008)

a couple years back, this girl i was fuckin with would get horny when she smoked herb. needless to say, i was always sparkin her up lol

any1 else know a female who was like that?


----------



## mizzchewy (Jul 12, 2008)

I thought everyone got hornyy when they got high. I guess thats just me and my hubby but I do ya.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 12, 2008)

i dont... the last thing i want to think about is sex after i take some bong loads. 
i know my bf does though... 
its prob y hes horny all the time.


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 12, 2008)

when my lady gets horny she sneezes lol not a lot though. kind of cute, i can tell when she realllly wants it


----------



## makinthemagic (Jul 12, 2008)

I can't tell you how many girls took a hit from my bong and then had to take a hit from my schlong. The only better female viagra is cocaine but that stuff has too much drama attached.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 12, 2008)

hahaha... thats pretty weird and kinky lol
i dont know what i do but i dont think i do anything like that.


----------



## bugmenot (Jul 12, 2008)

This reminds me of the "makes sex even better" by Tim Meadows/Dewey Cox.
If you haven't seen this scene, I highly suggest a viewing.. Hilarious.
YouTube - Tim Meadows Marijuana Warning


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 12, 2008)

it is! its fuckin bitchin.


----------



## makinthemagic (Jul 12, 2008)

anyone know if sativa or indica drops panties the best?


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 12, 2008)

i would think a sativa


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 12, 2008)

I get horny on it too, but I get cotton pussy a lot. I think an indica would drop pants best.


----------



## FlandersFlash (Jul 12, 2008)

cotton pussy?


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 12, 2008)

FlandersFlash said:


> cotton pussy?


muahahahahhahahahahaaha


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 12, 2008)

You know what I'm talking about, dontcha?


AnitaNuggs said:


> muahahahahhahahahahaaha


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 12, 2008)

yeeeees.... 
and its bad... lol

i know i hate it...
your like, 
WAIT WAIT! *trying to spit or move your lips so it wont hurt its all sqeaky dry.*

i get the same prob sometimes. lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 12, 2008)

I keep a nice bottle of KY tingling.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 12, 2008)

oh yea i gotta get me some of that stuff..
i have the warming one.. and its hilarious... it kinda burns lol


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 12, 2008)

brendon420 said:


> when my lady gets horny she sneezes lol not a lot though. kind of cute, i can tell when she realllly wants it


 dude that is fucking insane. i thought i was the only one. since i was young if i thought and focused on something sexy it would make me sneeze sometimes. i wondered if i was the only person and why it happens.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 12, 2008)

Maybe you start breathing harder, so you suck more stuff up your nose?


mastakoosh said:


> dude that is fucking insane. i thought i was the only one. since i was young if i thought and focused on something sexy it would make me sneeze sometimes. i wondered if i was the only person and why it happens.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 12, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Maybe you start breathing harder, so you suck more stuff up your nose?


sucking things up the nose.... 
haha


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 12, 2008)

Yeah, but once you get it lubed up its like ooooohhhahhhhoooohhhh...lmao!


AnitaNuggs said:


> yeeeees....
> and its bad... lol
> 
> i know i hate it...
> ...


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 12, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, but once you get it lubed up its like ooooohhhahhhhoooohhhh...lmao!


lmfao exactly.
work it! work it!

i hate that its so frusterating when you want it really bad and you have to go throiugh steps so it can happen.

oh gotta close the door and get the jelly and take the clothes off and lube up...
it takes sooo long..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 12, 2008)

Just leave the shirt on...saves time...I throw him down on the bed and take it....OMG! Here's something....try one of those jackrabbit vibes when you're stoned and alone.I bought one...I never tried a vibe before...and I swear to god I saw colors and shit.


AnitaNuggs said:


> lmfao exactly.
> work it! work it!
> 
> i hate that its so frusterating when you want it really bad and you have to go throiugh steps so it can happen.
> ...


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 12, 2008)

fukdapolice said:


> a couple years back, this girl i was fuckin with would get horny when she smoked herb. needless to say, i was always sparkin her up lol
> 
> any1 else know a female who was like that?


LOL, wow i cant believe you said that, i met this bitch not too long ago and she was telling me she gets horny when she smokes kush, i was like WTF, never thought any one else heard of that


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 12, 2008)

my bf told me i couldnt get a vibe until i used what i had more often...



i'm like... TWICE A DAY ISNT ENOUGH?
lmao


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 12, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Maybe you start breathing harder, so you suck more stuff up your nose?


 could be, but as soon as i think or see something really sexy then instantly i sneeze. not always but enough to know that it is a weird reaction. i dont do this in the bedroom but more like in normal clothed situations when i find something arousing haha.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 12, 2008)

HA! tell him, its QUALITY, not QUANTITY, MOFO!


AnitaNuggs said:


> my bf told me i couldnt get a vibe until i used what i had more often...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 12, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> could be, but as soon as i think or see something really sexy then instantly i sneeze. not always but enough to know that it is a weird reaction. i dont do this in the bedroom but more like in normal clothed situations when i find something arousing haha.


theres sum, white stuff ony uor nose...


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 12, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> theres sum, white stuff ony uor nose...


 nah i am pretty selective about where that gets shot. cant waste any i am trying to make a baby lol.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 12, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> nah i am pretty selective about where that gets shot. cant waste any i am trying to make a baby lol.


lmao.. good luck! lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 12, 2008)

That's cute....so a girl is on your bed, and she reaches over opens the drawer of your nightstand, and a bunch of condoms and Kleenex fallout.....Dear Uncle Ezra - Questions for Tuesday, September 19, 2006 - Cornell University


mastakoosh said:


> could be, but as soon as i think or see something really sexy then instantly i sneeze. not always but enough to know that it is a weird reaction. i dont do this in the bedroom but more like in normal clothed situations when i find something arousing haha.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 12, 2008)

haha that would be embaressing...
i thought i'd never find my moms vibe.. uhHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 12, 2008)

Ewww...I found my mom's collection once..there were like ten and they were all enormous.


AnitaNuggs said:


> haha that would be embaressing...
> i thought i'd never find my moms vibe.. uhHHHHH!!!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 12, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> That's cute....so a girl is on your bed, and she reaches over opens the drawer of your nightstand, and a bunch of condoms and Kleenex fallout.....


 yeah and i am like......look its not what it looks like. until the midget porn book falls out too(whoops).


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 12, 2008)

omg a whole collection?

i saw on mtv the most expensive vibe.
it was like 4 mill or sumthin like that.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 12, 2008)

LMAO....Does the midget porn take less time to look at?


mastakoosh said:


> yeah and i am like......look its not what it looks like. until the midget porn book falls out too(whoops).


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 12, 2008)

haha bridgette the midget!!!

WHOOOHOOO!!!
>.>
<.<


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 12, 2008)

What, does it do housework, too?


AnitaNuggs said:


> omg a whole collection?
> 
> i saw on mtv the most expensive vibe.
> it was like 4 mill or sumthin like that.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 12, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> LMAO....Does the midget porn take less time to look at?


 its all quick anymore haha. i looked at that link you provided and it is what i suspected. a physiological response to excitement. now if i could stop sneezing when i watch little people big world j/p.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 12, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> its all quick anymore haha. i looked at that link you provided and it is what i suspected. a physiological response to excitement. now if i could stop sneezing when i watch little people big world j/p.


----------



## Brandismokergirl (Jul 12, 2008)

makinthemagic said:


> anyone know if sativa or indica drops panties the best?



LOL..I would think sativa as well.


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 12, 2008)

i would think a nice even hybrid...white widow does it for me. so very very horny...lol. but i dont have the "cotton pussy" issue...i would say im the opposite...its always more lubed up than usual when im high...and oh yea...i totally hear ya on the jack rabbit...OMG BEST ORGASMS EVER WHEN HIGH!!!! it should be sold as a combo pack..."would u like a vibrator with your ounce today?" hahahaha


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 13, 2008)

HAHA! Yeah I agree! + rep for the great idea!


sarah22 said:


> i would think a nice even hybrid...white widow does it for me. so very very horny...lol. but i dont have the "cotton pussy" issue...i would say im the opposite...its always more lubed up than usual when im high...and oh yea...i totally hear ya on the jack rabbit...OMG BEST ORGASMS EVER WHEN HIGH!!!! it should be sold as a combo pack..."would u like a vibrator with your ounce today?" hahahaha


----------



## fukdapolice (Jul 13, 2008)

thank for keeping this thread alive guys 

but for you females talking about using vibrators... BOOO!! LOL find a guy and do this:

but i also have to add this to the thread, out of all the females i have smoked with, only that one girl got horny from smoking... so im guessing the % of females who get horny from smoking must kinda low.


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 13, 2008)

all that means is that we are the elite...u should be very lucky to have and had sex with one of the marijuana cultures elite lady smokers...hey! i think we should start a club for the ladies of RIU...the pot cultures Elite Lady Smokers Club! Who wants to join?! I know Stoney McFried does! hahaha


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 14, 2008)

Baby, when your dick grows a vibrator for my clit, starts spinning in circles,and runs all night long, you call me!


fukdapolice said:


> thank for keeping this thread alive guys
> 
> but for you females talking about using vibrators... BOOO!! LOL find a guy and do this:
> 
> but i also have to add this to the thread, out of all the females i have smoked with, only that one girl got horny from smoking... so im guessing the % of females who get horny from smoking must kinda low.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 14, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Baby, when your dick grows a vibrator for my clit, starts spinning in circles,and runs all night long, you call me!


haha thats what i'm talking about


----------



## Pookiedough (Jul 14, 2008)

No shit,vibes stay where you put them men don't... +1 vibes.


----------



## fukdapolice (Jul 15, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Baby, when your dick grows a vibrator for my clit, starts spinning in circles,and runs all night long, you call me!


Expect a call, hun... aint nothin like the real thing


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 15, 2008)

Obviously you ain't tried the fake thing then.


fukdapolice said:


> Expect a call, hun... aint nothin like the real thing


----------



## Conoclast (Jul 15, 2008)

Just wanted to show my pride.. any of you ladies might be interested to know.. I found the gspot xD I was like going around as usual and felt this hard thing that I used to think was the cervix.. and I just kept playing with it and my girl just started shouting my name and asking for more.. I was like FUCK YEAH! I finally found it lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 15, 2008)

<Pats conoclast on the head.>Good man.


Conoclast said:


> Just wanted to show my pride.. any of you ladies might be interested to know.. I found the gspot xD I was like going around as usual and felt this hard thing that I used to think was the cervix.. and I just kept playing with it and my girl just started shouting my name and asking for more.. I was like FUCK YEAH! I finally found it lol


----------



## Conoclast (Jul 15, 2008)

good man coming through.. I want to try this horny bud thing now ^^ Maybe it'll work on me.


----------



## toasty42088 (Jul 17, 2008)

nice. this happened to me and my bf the other day. 



Conoclast said:


> Just wanted to show my pride.. any of you ladies might be interested to know.. I found the gspot xD I was like going around as usual and felt this hard thing that I used to think was the cervix.. and I just kept playing with it and my girl just started shouting my name and asking for more.. I was like FUCK YEAH! I finally found it lol


----------



## kirouki (Mar 19, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> a couple years back, this girl i was fuckin with would get horny when she smoked herb. needless to say, i was always sparkin her up lol
> 
> any1 else know a female who was like that?


Lol, yeah, me!


----------



## juggaloclownz187 (Mar 20, 2009)

kirouki said:


> Lol, yeah, me!



LOL yeah my wifes the same way, but i can honestly say the best sex we have is when were high!! But then again im always high!!


----------



## GrowTech (Mar 20, 2009)

Answer to cotton pussy: hit it dry. Muagahahaha MUAHAAHAHH MAHAHAAAHHAHAAHHAHAH!!!!  okay


----------



## sarah22 (Mar 20, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> Answer to cotton pussy: hit it dry. Muagahahaha MUAHAAHAHH MAHAHAAAHHAHAAHHAHAH!!!!  okay


does that actually happen? i get cotton mouth...but THAT doesnt get dry at all...hahaha


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 20, 2009)

I know this thread is most likely way off topic by now but.....

I've never noticed that being high makes me horney, I noticed a difference based on my age. Hitting 40 was like taking a "I want to have sex 24 hours a day" pill.


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 20, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I know this thread is most likely way off topic by now but.....
> 
> I've never noticed that being high makes me horney, I noticed a difference based on my age. Hitting 40 was like taking a "I want to have sex 24 hours a day" pill.


How _You_ Doin'....


----------



## sarah22 (Mar 20, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I know this thread is most likely way off topic by now but.....
> 
> I've never noticed that being high makes me horney, I noticed a difference based on my age. Hitting 40 was like taking a "I want to have sex 24 hours a day" pill.


man...im ALWAYS horny when im high...especially if its white widow. but without the weed i have zero sex drive at all...so i dont mind


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 20, 2009)

I fear for my husbands life, if I sex him to death, I'll never get another date


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 20, 2009)

HEY! I know you!You owe me child support!


GrowTech said:


> Answer to cotton pussy: hit it dry. Muagahahaha MUAHAAHAHH MAHAHAAAHHAHAAHHAHAH!!!!  okay


----------

